# snail problem



## Dgjimbob (Jan 11, 2006)

I have recently bought sme plants fro petsmart (about a week ago) and now snails are starting to appear. The tank has a few plants and a few fancy tail guppies. I was wondering if any types of loaches would be all right in this tank set up to eliminate the snail problem. I would like some type that are pretty docile. There currently are some baby guppies, but if I have to I can house them in another tank.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

What size is the tank? It`s not a good idea to get loaches just for snail control. Just put a piece of broccoli in the tank at night and it should be covered with snails in the morning.Take the broccoli and snails out then send the snails to someone who has loaches that`ll eat the snails. Just joking but the broccoli works.
Now if you truley want loaches because you like them you can read up on them here http://www.loaches.com/index.html


----------



## Dgjimbob (Jan 11, 2006)

Thankyou
I foundsomeone at school who really wants snails for his loaches. He told me about the brocoli thing and I hope it works.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Will loaches mess with apple snails?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes that`s a feast for any loach.


----------

